
YCominator News LinkedIn Group Up and Running! - oo7jeep

======
oo7jeep
Hi All, Thanks for your interest, and I just got notification this morning
that we are up and running on LinkedIn. If you previously sent me an email,
you can join the group simply by clicking here:
<http://www.linkedin.com/e/gis/3426/750DD96C11B4>

If you want to be added, simply send me an email with your First Name, Last
Name and Email Address to yclinkedin@gmail.com or apply through LinkedIn.

Finally, there were a couple of people who asked about getting the list of
emails to use to start a newsgroup, or email chain. Since I didnt ask people
for permission to do that, I'd suggest simply starting a new thread and people
can submit their info there if they want to.

Thanks a lot, and happy networking, Eddie

